
President Barack Obama has created the most intrusive surveillance in the world - MollyR
http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/09/07/every-move-you-make-obama-nsa-security-surveillance-spying-intelligence-snowden/
======
zaroth
At some point you just don't even want to be reminded about how horrible it
has gotten.

